# Financial Statements of Non profits and Not for Profits - open publicly?



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm curious if there are any laws in place where non profits (or not for profits) have to have their financial statements available for public viewing? I'm curious what would prevent fraud from taking place? I have concerns about a local thrift store which operates under the guise as having all volunteer staff but I suspect the manager is being paid, hopefully it's not true but I'm curious if there is a way to confirm this.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

It's probably not down to the level that would tell you what you are looking for but one source in Canada that will get you the high level info:
http://www.cra-arc.gc.ca/chrts-gvng/lstngs/menu-eng.html


Cheers


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks Eclectic12, that was an interesting website to view. The thrift store which operates as a non-profit isn't listed, interesting.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

But what's the issue with the manager being paid?


----------



## Addy (Mar 12, 2010)

cainvest said:


> But what's the issue with the manager being paid?


There is no issue in that regard.

Here is the key to my post: "thrift store which operates under the guise as having all volunteer staff but I suspect the manager is being paid". There is a potential issue (hence my question) of dishonesty, and since the store appears to not be a registered charity, perhaps there is no way of confirming if it's true or not.


----------

